# Irricana, Alberta Canada show Aug. 6-8, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Pioneer Acres 35th annual show and reunion on Aug. 6-8, 2004 will feature 3 parades daily, entertainment, tractor pulls and much more, all on the Museum's grounds of 50 acres, northeast of Calgary. Here is a link:

http://www.pioneeracres.ab.ca/events.html#reunion


----------

